# Absoluter Neuling sucht VR Brille mit Top PL



## jObLeSS3009 (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute ich hatte noch nie eine VR Brille möchte mir aber demnächst eine kaufen. Ich kann auch demnächst eine Oculus Rift S zum probieren bekommen aber erst in 2 Wochen. Mir wäre es wichtig da mein Geldbeutel begrenzt ist und es auf was gebrauchtes hinaus geht was nicht immer schlecht sein muss, eine VR Brille zu bekommen die erstens vom PL Verhältnis Top ist und zu meinem System passt. Denn umso stärker die Brille umso besseres System sollte man auch haben korrekt? Zu meinem System ich nutze einen MSI g73vr Laptop mit i7700 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher und ner GTX 1070 mit 8 GB RAM. Spiele hauptsächlich DCS World und Xplane 11 Soll aber auch  für Rennspiele geeignet sein. Mir wurden 2 Brillen vorgeschlagen und zwar die Oculus Rift S oder die Oculus Quest. Welche von beiden wäre die bessere Wahl oder habt ihr gänzlich andere Vorschläge. Mein Budget liegt grob bei 200-300€. Vielen Dank schon mal!!!


----------



## Kotor (22. Juni 2020)

OCULUS Quest All-in-one VR Gaming System, 128 GB - Preisjaeger


----------



## Zubunapy (26. Juni 2020)

Bei 200-300€ wird sowohl die Quest als auch die Rift S wohl schwer zu bekommen sein. Beide liegen bei 450€+! Da dein Lappy ausreichend stark ist für jedes VR-Spiel, würde ich dir zur Rift S raten. Sie hat bessere Linsen, ein besseres Display (trotz niedrigerer Auflösung), ein schärferes Bild und einen deutlich besseren Tragekomfort. 
Jetzt mögen viele argumentieren, dass man die Quest ja modden könne. Da dein Geldbeutel jedoch nicht unendlich gefüllt zu sein scheint, nehme ich mal frech an, dass du diese Mehrkosten von 80€ MINDESTENS nicht tragen willst/ kannst. Und diese 80€ wären nötig, damit die Quest ansatzweise an den Tragekomfort der Rift S heranreicht. 
Die Quest hingegen hat den Vorteil, dass man sie auch ohne PC betreiben kann. Viele gute und auch schicke Spiele laufen sorgenfrei auf der Quest. Und optional kann man sie eben an den Lappy/ PC anschließen. Außerdem könnte man, wenn man für 20€ Virtual Desktop kauft, die Quest kabellos mit dem PC verbinden. Das geht, sofern man 5Ghz WLAN hat, auch halbwegs gut. Die Eingabeverzögerung ist zwar deutlich spürbar. Aber für die meisten Spiele ist sie zu verkraften.

Ich würde dir ansich zur Rift S raten. Niedrige Auflösung bedeutet weniger benötigte Leistung. 80Hz bedeuten das gleiche! Gegenüber einer Valve Index lässt sie zwar ein paar Federn. Aber die genialen Controller und das Display sind beinahe ebenbürtig. Die Linsen der Rift S sind überlegen. Der Sound ist eine Qual. Da sollte in beiden Fällen (Quest oder Rift S) ein guter Kopfhörer her!

Wenn du noch warten kannst, warte aber lieber auf Aktionen wie Black Friday und co. An solchen Tagen kann man zum Beispiel die Odyssey+ von Samsung für unter 300€ bekommen (bei Amazon.com als US-Import). Die bietet guten Sound, gute Linsen, OLED, die gleiche Auflösung wie die Index (aber ein unschärferes Bild) und keinen Fliegengittereffekt. Dafür sind die Controller nicht so gut und der Tragekomfort ist auch mies. Da empfehle ich dringend ein neues Gesichtspolster von VR Cover. Kostet zwischen 20 und 30€ und sorgt dafür, dass das Headset vom unbequemsten zu einem der bequemsten wird^^
Alternativ kann man auch nach der Lenovo Explorer Ausschau halten. Die ist in Sales auch gerne für unter 300€ zu haben. Ich habe sie auch schon für 200€ gesichtet.

Im absoluten Notfall kann man auch eine gebrauchte Rift suchen. Mehr als 300€ würde ich dafür aber auf keinen Fall ausgeben. Die Konkurrenz ist da einfach zu stark inzwischen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Juni 2020)

Ich würde auch zu Rift S raten wie ein Vorredner schon sagte .



Hab bei einem Nachbarn Xplane 11  schon mit der Rift S geflogen  ,  sieht schon gut aus .
Der " Freak "  ,  hat komplettes Cockpit im Wohnzimmer mit jeglichen Reglern und Pedalen etc  ...  Fliegt sich dann schon wie echt  xD

Und das Bild der Oculus Rift S ist auf jedenfall bzw deutlich besser wie mit der Quest  YouTube    ab 4:30min

Letztens bei Ebay geschaut  , die Rift S geht dort nicht unter 500€ raus ...eher 550 .
Weil die kaum lieferbar sind , vielleicht ändert sich das wieder wenn das Angebot wieder größer wie die Nachfrage ist .

Ich würde lieber noch etwas sparen bis es für eine Rift S reicht . Eine Rift 1 würde ich nicht mehr kaufen . Die Auflösung ist einfach zu niedrig und das Wichtigste bzw ( negativste ) ist das diese Linsen aus Glas hat und die wirklich schnell beschlagen . Das ist echt nervig und stört eigentlich am Meisten .
Ich hatte die mal als Leihgabe vor kurzem und hab die immer vorm Spielen für genau 10min bei 50°C in Backofen gepackt xD

Schau aber selber mal das Video von jemand der Ahnung hat  , das hilft schon etwas    YouTube


----------



## attilarw (29. Juni 2020)

Wenn man mit der Quest Rift S und Steam VR Titel spielt sieht man keine krassen Unterschiede mMn. (Hatte beide schon bei mir Zuhause)

Spielt man nur Quest Titel (die Selben) gibt es die natürlich viel eher weil da die Quest arbeitet und nicht der PC.


----------



## Zubunapy (29. Juni 2020)

attilarw schrieb:


> Wenn man mit der Quest Rift S und Steam VR Titel spielt sieht man keine krassen Unterschiede mMn. (Hatte beide schon bei mir Zuhause)
> 
> Spielt man nur Quest Titel (die Selben) gibt es die natürlich viel eher weil da die Quest arbeitet und nicht der PC.



Ich habe beide zu Hause und finde beide geil. Aber am PC ist die Rift S imho die deutlich bessere Wahl. Bequemer, schärferes Bild (bei identischen Einstellungen), gemütlicher zu tragen, keine Godrays... dafür sind die Schwarzwerte der Quest natürlich deutlich überlegen.


----------



## jObLeSS3009 (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute erstmal vielen lieben Dank für Eure Antworten. Bekomme jetzt die Rift S in den nächsten Tagen. Also sagen die meisten das die Rift S die bessere Wahl ist aber die Quest eben auch gut sein soll. Wie sieht es denn mit meinem System mit der HP Reverb aus? Unabhängig vom Geldbeutel. Würde das bei meinem System Sinn machen da minimum eine GTX 1080 vorhanden sein muss. Habe beim Kumpel die Auflösung gesehen das ist schon richtig scharf nur wieviel besser wäre die HP Reverb gegenüber der Rift S und wäre es überhaupt sinnvoll mit meinem Laptop von den Daten her? Danke freu mich über jede Antwort!!!


----------



## Zubunapy (30. Juni 2020)

jObLeSS3009 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute erstmal vielen lieben Dank für Eure Antworten. Bekomme jetzt die Rift S in den nächsten Tagen. Also sagen die meisten das die Rift S die bessere Wahl ist aber die Quest eben auch gut sein soll. Wie sieht es denn mit meinem System mit der HP Reverb aus? Unabhängig vom Geldbeutel. Würde das bei meinem System Sinn machen da minimum eine GTX 1080 vorhanden sein muss. Habe beim Kumpel die Auflösung gesehen das ist schon richtig scharf nur wieviel besser wäre die HP Reverb gegenüber der Rift S und wäre es überhaupt sinnvoll mit meinem Laptop von den Daten her? Danke freu mich über jede Antwort!!!



Die G2 verlangt schon nach sehr viel mehr Rechenleistung als eine Rift S. Ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass da dein Lappy ausreichend Power hat.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juni 2020)

Die G2 ist noch nicht verfügbar. Die ursprüngliche Reverb hat weiterhin die höchste Auflösung am Markt (was mit einer GTX 1080 vermutlich nur wenig bringt) und sollte trotz der teilweise kritisierten Auflösung im Gesamtbildeindruck eine Rift S schlagen können. Das war es dann aber auch mit Pluspunkten. Die Ergonomie ist mittelmäßig, Sound auch und die WMR-Controller wären froh, wenn man das von ihnen behaupten könnte. Praktisch bieten sie den kleinsten Tracking-Bereich am Markt und liegen noch schlechter in der Hand als die HTC Wands. Ich müsste mal einen direkten Vergleich mit der Cosmos machen, aber ich glaube WMR hält weiterhin den Platz für das schlechteste Eingabesystem im PC-Segment. Daher würde ich die G1 nur für Sim-Spieler in Betracht ziehen.

Für die G2 könnte in vielfacher Hinsicht das Gegenteil gelten, aber auf deren Markteinführung muss man noch etwas warten.


----------



## jObLeSS3009 (30. Juni 2020)

Und wie sieht es dabei aus wenn ich vorwiegend Simulationen spiele? Wie gesagt wäre es denn überhaupt sinnvoll bei meinem Laptop? Oder komme ich mit der Rift S gegenüber der HP Reverb besser?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Juni 2020)

Wenn du keine VR-Controller brauchst, könnte die Reverb einen Vorteil gegenüber der Rift S bieten. Gerade in Flugsimulationen macht es einen großen Unterschied, welche Details/Beschriftungen man noch erkennen kann und welche nicht. Bei einer mobilen GTX 1080 (oder 1070, wie im Startpost?) werden aber in den meisten Sims reduzierte Grafikeinstellungen nötig sein. Ob das im Einzelfall noch ein tolles Spielerlebnis ergibt, würde ich in spezialisierten Foren zur jeweiligen Sim nachfragen. Meist gibt es da schon Erfahrungswerte von VR-Fans.


----------



## Zubunapy (30. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die G2 ist noch nicht verfügbar. Die ursprüngliche Reverb hat weiterhin die höchste Auflösung am Markt (was mit einer GTX 1080 vermutlich nur wenig bringt) und sollte trotz der teilweise kritisierten Auflösung im Gesamtbildeindruck eine Rift S schlagen können. Das war es dann aber auch mit Pluspunkten. Die Ergonomie ist mittelmäßig, Sound auch und die WMR-Controller wären froh, wenn man das von ihnen behaupten könnte. Praktisch bieten sie den kleinsten Tracking-Bereich am Markt und liegen noch schlechter in der Hand als die HTC Wands. Ich müsste mal einen direkten Vergleich mit der Cosmos machen, aber ich glaube WMR hält weiterhin den Platz für das schlechteste Eingabesystem im PC-Segment. Daher würde ich die G1 nur für Sim-Spieler in Betracht ziehen.
> 
> Für die G2 könnte in vielfacher Hinsicht das Gegenteil gelten, aber auf deren Markteinführung muss man noch etwas warten.



Sebastian Ang von MRTV hat bereits eine G2 erhalten und testet sie grad auf Hertz und Nieren. Bisher scheint er  sehr positiv angetan zu sein. Leider lassen seine Videos für die Algemeinheit noch auf sich warten. Einzig "Durch-die-Linse-Filme" sind bisher auf seinem Kanal zu sehen: YouTube 

Edit (wer auch immer das ist): Dod von der VR-Legion hat soeben  einen Artikel hochgeladen. Spannend zu lesen und mit mehr Videomaterial  von MRTV  HP Reverb G2 vorgestellt - Kooperation von HP mit Microsoft und Valve fuer 599 US-Dollar


----------



## Zubunapy (30. Juni 2020)

jObLeSS3009 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es dabei aus wenn ich vorwiegend Simulationen spiele? Wie gesagt wäre es denn überhaupt sinnvoll bei meinem Laptop? Oder komme ich mit der Rift S gegenüber der HP Reverb besser?



Ich würde auf die G2 warten, weil sie bessere Linsen, besseren Tragekomfort, ein besseres Display (Farben usw), bessere Controller und besseren Sound bietet. Kurz: Die G2 wird in allen Punkten besser sein. Ach ja: Das Tracking ist vergleichbar mit der Rift S. Es ist ein Sensor weniger, aber dennoch ähnlich gut.

Edit: Wie schon betont kommst du mit der Rift S bei deinem Lappy deutlich besser voran. Die Reverb verlangt immer nach einem starken PC. UHD ist UHD.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. Juni 2020)

Zitat von JOble :  " Und wie sieht es dabei aus wenn ich vorwiegend Simulationen spiele? Wie gesagt wäre es denn überhaupt sinnvoll bei meinem Laptop? Oder komme ich mit der Rift S gegenüber der HP Reverb besser?  "


glaube selbst der beste Gaminglaptop der zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist ist mit der Oculus Rift S überfordert in high Details und kann sie nicht ausreizen ...  bzw ist der dann schnell zu und laut und brennt dir zudem dann noch einen Abdruck in den Tisch , falls du einen Holztisch hast xD


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Juli 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Zitat von JOble :  " Und wie sieht es dabei aus wenn ich vorwiegend Simulationen spiele? Wie gesagt wäre es denn überhaupt sinnvoll bei meinem Laptop? Oder komme ich mit der Rift S gegenüber der HP Reverb besser?  "
> 
> 
> glaube selbst der beste Gaminglaptop der zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist ist mit der Oculus Rift S überfordert in high Details und kann sie nicht ausreizen ...  bzw ist der dann schnell zu und laut und brennt dir zudem dann noch einen Abdruck in den Tisch , falls du einen Holztisch hast xD



Da hat Dod von der VR-Legion andere Erfahrungen gemacht: Mit dem Notebook in die Virtuelle Realitaet: XMG Fusion 15 im Check auf VR-Tauglichkeit


----------



## elementz (1. Juli 2020)

Ich habe die Tage meine erste VR bekommen.
Die Oculus RIFT.
Ich kannte nur die PSVR und der Unterschied ist krass..
Ich hatte mir anfangs Sorgen gemacht weil in diversen videos die rift S seeeehr schärfer vom Bild aussieht.
Ist sie vlt auch.
ABER ich bin top zufireden mit der RIFT.
Kenne nichts anderes aber unscharf, verschwommen etc.
NEE im Gegenteil wenn man nur die PSVR kennt ist das MEGA.
Für den Einstieg sehr gut.

Bekommste schon um die 250 gebracuht.
Ich hatte 250 bezahlt mit 3 SENSOREN.


----------



## Zubunapy (7. Juli 2020)

elementz schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir anfangs Sorgen gemacht weil in diversen videos die rift S seeeehr schärfer vom Bild aussieht.


Ist sie auch. Der Unterschied ist enorm! Aber dadurch wird die Rift natürlich nicht schlecht. Für 250€ gibt es da nichts zu meckern.


----------



## deady1000 (14. Juli 2020)

Ich hab die Oculus Quest und mMn ist das die eierlegende Wollmilchsau und das perfekte VR-Gerät.

Damit kann man sogar, ohne Zusatzhardware für 400€ kaufen zu müssen, kabellos und ohne relevante Latenz (ca 17-22ms) PCVR spielen, indem die berechneten Frames per 5GHz Wifi an das Headset gestreamt werden. Die Quest würde ich jederzeit der RiftS vorziehen, da sie einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Ich werde nur noch VR-Headsets wie die Quest kaufen. Wer einmal kabellos gespielt hat, wird schnell einsehen, dass kabelbetriebene Headsets nicht die Zukunft sind.

Das ist genau so ein Augen-Öffner, wie der Umstieg von PSVR auf die Rift.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rqo1M4alHWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oft wird auch bezüglich der Quest viel Müll behauptet. Sie hätte eine Latenz oder Artefakte im PCVR-Betrieb.
Das ist schlicht gelogen. Am Kabel hat sie keine Latenz und auch keine sichtbaren Artefakte. 
Sie ist am Kabel faktisch einer RiftS gleichzusetzen. Sie haben das gleiche Tracking, die gleiche Software, das gleiche Audio.
Die 10% niedrigere Bildwiederholrate spürt man nicht und das ewige Bullshitargument mit der niedrigen Encoding-Auflösung kann man mit einfachsten Mitteln permanent aus der Welt schaffen:

How To Increase Oculus Link Resolution For A Sharper Image On Quest

Wendet man diesen Tweak an, hat die Quest sogar eine deutlich höhere Auflösung als die RiftS.
Die RiftS hat 2560 x 1440 Pixel (3.69Mio Pixel) und die Quest hat 2880 x 1600 Pixel (4.61Mio Pixel).
Die Encoding-Resolution der Quest ist standardmäßig 2016, weshalb die Leute behaupten sie wäre trotz höherer Displayauflösung niedriger aufgelöst.
Stellt man die Encoding Resolution auf Werte über 2560, ist sie höher als bei der RiftS und empfohlen werden Werte von zB 2784, was weit mehr als bei der RiftS ist.
Ich habe 2912 eingestellt, was leicht über der nativen Displayauflösung liegt.

Im Wirelessbetrieb mit VirtalDesktop über Wifi kommt es auf die Hardware und die Heimnetzkonfiguration an.
Je besser der H265-Encoder der Grafikkarte und je schneller die Verbindung vom PC zum Router und vom Router zur Quest, desto besser die Qualität und desto niedriger die Latenz.
Die Latenz bei VD beträgt unter guten Bedingungen ca 20ms, die praktisch nicht mehr relevant sind.

Siehe hierzu ein Video, wo man sieht, wie gut man mit der Quest wireless im PCVR-Modus spielen kann:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qWh8WRLOyxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer nichts anderes kennt, der weiß natürlich auch nicht was er verpasst.  Vielleicht ist das auch gut so. Ich weiß jedenfalls, dass es für mich  ein Gamechanger war.
Man wundert sich am Ende der VR-Sitzung jedes  Mal wie und wo man im Raum steht. Die Immersion erhöht sich durch die  Kabellosigkeit enorm, da man nicht mehr unterbewusst aufpasst, das Kabel  nicht zu verdrehen.
Beim Bücken fällt es auch nicht mehr vor den Körper und man kann sich endlich im Kreis drehen, ohne Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen.

Einziges und größtes Problem bei der Quest ist die Kopfhalterung. Die ist so dermaßen schlecht, dass man eigentlich nicht umher kommt, eine andere dranzumodden.
Im gleichen Zug kann man aber auch die Audiolösung ersetzen, denn die integrierten Lautsprecher von RiftS/Quest sind auch der letzte Müll.
Mit einem geeigneten Mod, wie dem Deluxe Audio Strap, wird die Quest zum besten Allround-VR-Headset, welches man aktuell kaufen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es steht jedem frei die RiftS zu nehmen. Sie ist ein gutes Headset mit einer guten Kopfhalterung und einem guten Display.
Aber mit dem Ding wird man niemals in den Genuss kabellosen VR-Gamings kommen - man hängt permanent an der Strippe.
Des Weiteren fehlt der RiftS ein mechanischer IPD-Regler, Hand-/Fingertracking und die Verarbeitung ist ebenfalls deutlich schlechter als bei der Quest.


----------



## Zubunapy (14. Juli 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Oculus Quest und mMn ist das die eierlegende Wollmilchsau und das perfekte VR-Gerät.



Schön wäre es. Dem ist aber nicht so! Perfekt ist noch kein Gerät. Aber die Quest gehört definitiv zu den besten! 



deady1000 schrieb:


> Damit kann man sogar, ohne Zusatzhardware für 400€ kaufen zu müssen, kabellos und ohne relevante Latenz (ca 17-22ms) PCVR spielen, indem die berechneten Frames per 5GHz Wifi an das Headset gestreamt werden.



Dabei wird immer wieder brav ausgelassen, dass man dafür Virtual Desktop in der offiziellen Version UND das gleiche Programm in der inoffiziellen Version braucht. Offiziell geht WLAN-Streaming nicht!



deady1000 schrieb:


> Die Quest würde ich jederzeit der RiftS vorziehen, da sie einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Ich werde nur noch VR-Headsets wie die Quest kaufen. Wer einmal kabellos gespielt hat, wird schnell einsehen, dass kabelbetriebene Headsets nicht die Zukunft sind.



Ich wechselte von der Quest auf die Rift S. Bessere Linsen, bequemer, besseres Bild, weniger SDE. Die Vorteile überwiegen für mich zu stark. 




deady1000 schrieb:


> Oft wird auch bezüglich der Quest viel Müll behauptet. Sie hätte eine Latenz oder Artefakte im PCVR-Betrieb.
> Das ist schlicht gelogen. Am Kabel hat sie keine Latenz und auch keine sichtbaren Artefakte.
> Sie ist am Kabel faktisch einer RiftS gleichzusetzen.


Der erste Teil stimmt absolut. Aber die Rift S ist am Kabel deutlich besser als die Quest. Das Bild ist von Haus aus bei der Rift S schärfer. Für die gleiche Optik muss man die Auflösung sehr viel höher fahren als an der Rift S. Das bedeutet, dass man für die Quest ordentlich mehr Leistung benötigt. 



deady1000 schrieb:


> Sie haben das gleiche Tracking,


Nein, haben sie nicht. Unterschiedliche Sensoren, Sensorenanordnung und Trackingbereich.



deady1000 schrieb:


> die gleiche Software, das gleiche Audio.
> Die 10% niedrigere Bildwiederholrate spürt man nicht und das ewige Bullshitargument mit der niedrigen Encoding-Auflösung kann man mit einfachsten Mitteln permanent aus der Welt schaffen:
> 
> How To Increase Oculus Link Resolution For A Sharper Image On Quest


Wie gesagt braucht man dafür aber sehr viel Leistung. 




deady1000 schrieb:


> Wendet man diesen Tweak an, hat die Quest sogar eine deutlich höhere Auflösung als die RiftS.



Wendet man diesen Tweak jedoch bei der Rift S an, ist die Rift S nicht mehr einzuholen... Oh, wie eigenartig^^ 



deady1000 schrieb:


> Die RiftS hat 2560 x 1440 Pixel (3.69Mio Pixel) und die Quest hat 2880 x 1600 Pixel (4.61Mio Pixel).



Da seht ihr es nochmals schwarz auf weiß! Die Rift S kommt mit deutlich weniger Rechenpower aus und erreicht damit bessere oder im worst case die gleiche Bildqualität. Auflösung ist grade in VR nicht alles. Die verwendete Display-Technik ist mindestens genauso wichtig. Da die Rift S auf verflixt gute Linsen und ein LCD mit 3 Subpixeln setzt, erreicht sie ein sehr gutes Bild in niedriger Auflösung. Wie wichtig vor allem die Linsen sind, sieht man sehr deutlich bei der Vive Cosmos. Tauscht man die verbauten Linsen gegen gute aus, bekommt man ein schärferes Bild und bessere Farben...



deady1000 schrieb:


> Die Encoding-Resolution der Quest ist standardmäßig 2016, weshalb die Leute behaupten sie wäre trotz höherer Displayauflösung niedriger aufgelöst.
> Stellt man die Encoding Resolution auf Werte über 2560, ist sie höher als bei der RiftS und empfohlen werden Werte von zB 2784, was weit mehr als bei der RiftS ist.
> Ich habe 2912 eingestellt, was leicht über der nativen Displayauflösung liegt.


 Mache ich auch so.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Im Wirelessbetrieb mit VirtalDesktop über Wifi kommt es auf die Hardware und die Heimnetzkonfiguration an.
> Je besser der H265-Encoder der Grafikkarte und je schneller die Verbindung vom PC zum Router und vom Router zur Quest, desto besser die Qualität und desto niedriger die Latenz.
> Die Latenz bei VD beträgt unter guten Bedingungen ca 20ms, die praktisch nicht mehr relevant sind.



Ich habe gute Bedingungen und spüre die Latenz. Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz auf Bildschirmen. Aber zwischen Quest Link und Quest wireless bemerke ich einen großen Unterschied. Gut spielbar, aber mit delay.




deady1000 schrieb:


> Wer nichts anderes kennt, der weiß natürlich auch nicht was er verpasst.  Vielleicht ist das auch gut so. Ich weiß jedenfalls, dass es für mich  ein Gamechanger war.



Was absolut verständlich ist. Klar ist, dass Oculus mehr an der Quest arbeitet als an der Rift S. Klar ist aber auch, dass die Rift S keiner Pflege bedarf. Sie kann ja schon alles, was sie technisch kann^^ Und Fingertracking ist aktuell nur ein netter Gag. In Spielen nicht wirklich gewinnbringend.
Aber am Ende werden sich die Hersteller sicherlich auf Quest-ähnliche Produkte stürzen. Eigene Hardware bereits verbaut und optional per WLAN oder anderen Gerätschaften mit dem PC zu verbinden. Davon bin auch ich überzeugt.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Man wundert sich am Ende der VR-Sitzung jedes  Mal wie und wo man im Raum steht. Die Immersion erhöht sich durch die  Kabellosigkeit enorm, da man nicht mehr unterbewusst aufpasst, das Kabel  nicht zu verdrehen.
> Beim Bücken fällt es auch nicht mehr vor den Körper und man kann sich endlich im Kreis drehen, ohne Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen.


Quest-Nutzer unterschlagen an dieser Stelle gerne, dass man Kabel auch gut verlegen kann, sodass die genannten Probleme gar nicht erst auftreten. 

KIWI design vr Kabelmanagement, 6 Packs VR Cable Managment, vr Kabelhalter Decke Kabelfuehrung fuer HTC Vive und Pro /Oculus Rift S/Playstation/ VR Zubehoer (Schwarz): Amazon.de: Elektronik

Kostet so viel wie Virtual Desktop und funktioniert mit jedem Kabelgebundenen Headset...



deady1000 schrieb:


> Einziges und größtes Problem bei der Quest ist die Kopfhalterung. Die ist so dermaßen schlecht, dass man eigentlich nicht umher kommt, eine andere dranzumodden.
> Im gleichen Zug kann man aber auch die Audiolösung ersetzen, denn die integrierten Lautsprecher von RiftS/Quest sind auch der letzte Müll.
> Mit einem geeigneten Mod, wie dem Deluxe Audio Strap, wird die Quest zum besten Allround-VR-Headset, welches man aktuell kaufen kann.



Welches VR-Headset das beste ist, entscheidest nicht du und auch nicht ich! Es entscheidet der Geldbeutel und vor allem der eigene Kopf! Das Teil muss auf dein Gesicht passen! Außerdem muss erwähnt werden, dass das Deluxe Audiostrap aktuell nur schwer zu bekommen ist und die UVP bei 120€ liegt. Eine gute Alternative mit sehr gutem Sound kommt von Modicap. Die bieten Kopfhörer von Sennheiser und eine sehr bequeme Kopfhalterung. Preis: 200€
Ich bekomme am Ende also für aktuell mindestens 650€ den gleichen Tragekomfort und von Haus aus schlechtere Grafik als bei der Rift S für 450€. 
Vorteile der Quest: 
Wireless möglich, aber nicht offiziell
Höhere Auflösung
OLED (dadurch echtes Schwarz und sehr gute Farben)
Kein PC nötig.
IPD-Justierung geht manuell

Nachteile der Quest:
Out of the Box mieser Tragekomfort. Alternativ gleicher Komfort wie bei Rift S für 200€ Aufpreis
Screen Door Effect deutlich sichtbar (stärker als auf der Rift S)
Out of the Box niedrigere Bildqualität als bei der Rift S. Mit Tweaks gleich gut, aber deutlich Leistungshungriger. Die Tweaks sind auch für die Rift/ Rift S anwendbar.
Schlechtere Linsen mit sichtbaren Godrays.
Im Vergleich zur Rift S weniger guter Sweetspot.
Lange Spielsessions nur mit Powerbank von entsprechender Kapazität und Leistung möglich (neuer Aufpreis). Sonst ist nach 3h Schluss. Mit Rift S kann ein Abend dauern. Mit Quest hat er Grenzen. Auch Kabelgebunden wird der Akku entladen, wenn man die Quest benutzt! USB 3.0 liefert Daten und grade genug Strom, um das Entladen hinauszuzögern.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren fehlt der RiftS ein mechanischer IPD-Regler, Hand-/Fingertracking und die Verarbeitung ist ebenfalls deutlich schlechter als bei der Quest.


Ja, kein IPD-Adjustment bei Rift S. Großes Problem!
Fingertracking ist aktuell noch nicht zu empfehlen. Dafür wird es schnellere und höher auflösende Sensoren brauchen. Vielleicht wird es bei der Quest 2 spannend. Aktuell ist das einzig gute daran, dass jetzt schon geforscht wird.
Der Teil mit der Verarbeitung ist Quatsch. Entschuldige bitte die harte Ausdrucksweise. Aber die Aussage ist schlicht und ergreifend FALSCH. Beide Headsets sind Oculus typisch sehr hochwertig verarbeitet. Man bekommt sehr viel für sein Geld! Der Sound ist übrigens immer Mist^^ Und bevor du versuchst mit zu erklären, an welcher Stelle die Quest dir höherwertiger als die Rift S vorkommt: Kopfhalterung... ob Oculus da wohl bei der Quest sparen wollte?


----------



## deady1000 (14. Juli 2020)

Also da war ja jetzt mal einiges falsch. War aber wieder klar.
Du hast halt die RiftS und versuchst sie zu verteidigen. 
Brauchst dir halt nur das Video in meinem Beitrag weiter oben ansehen und dann ist fast der ganze Beitrag zerlegt. Aber ich greife noch mal ein paar Sachen auf.



Zubunapy schrieb:


> Dabei wird immer wieder brav ausgelassen, dass man dafür Virtual Desktop in der offiziellen Version UND das gleiche Programm in der inoffiziellen Version braucht. Offiziell geht WLAN-Streaming nicht!


Ja, man muss VD offiziell kaufen, da es ein kostenpflichtiger Dienst ist. Es kostet einmalig ca 15-20€. Nach dem Kauf muss man die SideQuest-Version von VD installieren, da diese Version (offiziel vom Entwickler gemoddet) Streaming von OculusVR und SteamVR Spielen ermöglicht. Müsste man es zuvor nicht kaufen, wäre es ja faktisch kostenlos und könnte per Software-Piraterie raubkopiert werden. So wird das verhindert. 
Oculus sieht VR-Streaming offiziel noch nocht vor. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie aktuell an einem eigenen Dienst arbeiten, weil es einfach ein Killer-Feature ist. Das kommt zu 100%. Schwöre ich dir. Ich weiß nur nicht wann. Aber es kommt.



> Ich wechselte von der Quest auf die Rift S. Bessere Linsen, bequemer, besseres Bild, weniger SDE. Die Vorteile überwiegen für mich zu stark.


Ok, kann sein. Hast du denn die Quest noch?
Irgendwie widersprichst du dir teilweise selbst und bei manchen Sachen hat man das Gefühl, dass du gar nicht weiß wovon genau du sprichst. Komme ich gleich zu.



> Aber die Rift S ist am Kabel deutlich besser als die Quest. Das Bild ist von Haus aus bei der Rift S schärfer.


Die RiftS hat ein LCD-Display, mit weniger Fliegengitter und die Auflösung ist standardmäßig auf 100% bzw 1.0.
Ok.
Die Quest hat ein OLED-Display, welches zwar erheblich mehr Auflösung hat, aber durch die Pixelanordnung mehr Fliegengitter bringt. Die standardmäßige Oculus-Link Encode-Resolution (nicht zu verwechseln mit Auflösung oder SuperSampling) beträgt ca 70% bzw 2016 Pixel in der Breite.
Diese Auflösung entspricht dem Video-Stream, der an die Quest gesendet wird, also einfach nur das enkodierte Video vom gerenderten Bild. Diese Auflösung kann man von 2016 auf theoretisch >3000 stellen. Bei ~2900 ist die native Auflösung der Quest bereits überschritten. Analog zur RiftS wäre eine Auflösung von 2560 bereits ausreichend um eine höhere Auflösung zu übertragen.

Bei der RiftS gibt es so eine Einstellung nicht, weil es dort rein über das SuperSampling funktioniert.



> Für die gleiche Optik muss man die Auflösung sehr viel höher fahren als an der Rift S. Das bedeutet, dass man für die Quest ordentlich mehr Leistung benötigt.


Wat?
Stellst du die Encode-Resolution der Quest auf 2560 und SuperSampling auf 1.0, sowie die Auflösung/SuperSampling der RiftS auf 1.0, dann hast du exakt das gleiche Bild und die gleiche Rechenlast. Mit dem Unterschied, dass die Quest auch noch mehr Auflösung darstellen könnte (bis 2880), während die RiftS am Limit ihrer Displayauflösung angelang ist. Einzig der Fliegengitter-Effekt verbleibt bei der RiftS geringer, aber der hat nichts mit der Bildschärfe zu tun.
Die Quest hat eine höhere Auflösung. Kann man frei konfigurieren Punkt.




> Nein, haben sie nicht. Unterschiedliche Sensoren, Sensorenanordnung und Trackingbereich.


Das Tracking ist 1:1 gleich. 
Die obere Kamera hat null praktische Funktion. Wurde überall getestet. Es gibt keine unterschiede im Tracking. Die fünfte Kamera ist nur Marketing, damit die Leute die RiftS nicht im Regal liegenlassen. Es gibt auch rein gar keinen Sinn warum ne Kamera über den Kopf gucken müsste. Wer das behauptet, der kennt VR nur aus der Theorie. Hat echt null praktische Relevanz. Die seitlich-oberen Kameras können alles abdecken - aber in der Praxis fummelt man NIE über dem Kopf rum. Das ist die unnatürlichste Bewegung die es gibt.




> Wendet man diesen Tweak jedoch bei der Rift S an, ist die Rift S nicht mehr einzuholen... Oh, wie eigenartig^^


Macht null Sinn die Aussage.
Du kannst bei beiden Headsets SuperSampling einstellen.
Ich glaube du verstehst einfach nicht, dass man bei der Quest zwei Regler hat.
Encoding-Auflösung ist nicht das gleiche wie SuperSampling bzw Render-Auflösung.



> Mache ich auch so.


Nix machst du so. Die RiftS hat überhaupt keinen Regler für Encoding-Auflösung.
Daran sieht man doch, dass du überhaupt nicht weißt wovon ich hier spreche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

How To Increase Oculus Link Resolution For A Sharper Image On Quest




> Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz auf Bildschirmen.


Alles klar. 



> Aber zwischen Quest Link und Quest wireless bemerke ich einen großen Unterschied. Gut spielbar, aber mit delay.


17ms
Wenn man es weiß, dann merkt man es.
Aber siehe Video oben, ich spiele damit mittlerweile Onward kompetitiv online ohne Probleme.
Im Multiplayer hab ich damit problemlos Top-Scores. Es gibt bei diesem Spiel keinen Grund mehr für mich  das Link-Kabel zu nutzen. Habe auch Half-Life:Alyx komplett kabellos gespielt. Das ist einfach viel geiler als am Kabel. Glaub es oder glaub es nicht.



> Klar ist, dass Oculus mehr an der Quest arbeitet als an der Rift S. Klar ist aber auch, dass die Rift S keiner Pflege bedarf. Sie kann ja schon alles, was sie technisch kann^^


Oculus hat die RiftS komplett fallengelassen.
Seit es die Quest gibt, bzw spätestens seit der Link-Beta, ist die RiftS für Oculus komplett gestorben. Die haben ja noch nichtmal die Mikrofon-Bugs behoben, die man in vielen Online-Lobbies hört - quasi das Erkennungszeichen für einen RiftS-User.



> Und Fingertracking ist aktuell nur ein netter Gag. In Spielen nicht wirklich gewinnbringend.


Joa, es ist ein Gag, stimmt schon. Im mobilen Modus kann man die Quest komplett ohne Controller steuern, auch eine Sprachsteuerung wird aktuell reingepatcht. Das Fingertracking kann man in diversen Quest-Spielen nutzen, zB The Curious Tale of the Stolen Pets fuer Oculus Quest | Oculus



> Aber am Ende werden sich die Hersteller sicherlich auf Quest-ähnliche Produkte stürzen. Eigene Hardware bereits verbaut und optional per WLAN oder anderen Gerätschaften mit dem PC zu verbinden. Davon bin auch ich überzeugt.


Na siehste.



> Quest-Nutzer unterschlagen an dieser Stelle gerne, dass man Kabel auch gut verlegen kann, sodass die genannten Probleme gar nicht erst auftreten.
> 
> KIWI design vr Kabelmanagement, 6 Packs VR Cable Managment, vr Kabelhalter Decke Kabelfuehrung fuer HTC Vive und Pro /Oculus Rift S/Playstation/ VR Zubehoer (Schwarz): Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Kostet so viel wie Virtual Desktop und funktioniert mit jedem Kabelgebundenen Headset...


Ja wow, ich hab die Rift CV1 extra ersetzt, weil der Kabelsalat an den Wänden und von der Brille weg musste. Es hat das Zimmer optisch komplett entstellt, da bohre ich mir doch nicht so eine Konstruktion an die Decke. 



> Welches VR-Headset das beste ist, entscheidest nicht du und auch nicht ich! Es entscheidet der Geldbeutel und vor allem der eigene Kopf! Das Teil muss auf dein Gesicht passen!


Ist richtig. Jeder soll seine Meinung haben.
Ich habe für mich gesprochen. Komme von der Rift CV1, war ne geile Zeit, aber ich blicke nicht zurück.
Die Zeiten des Kabels sind für mich vorbei.



> den gleichen Tragekomfort und von Haus aus schlechtere Grafik als bei der Rift S für 450€.


Die RiftS ist unbequemer als ne Quest mit DAS und außerdem hat die RiftS keine Kopfhörer.Natürlich kann man sich externe Kopfhörer aufsetzen, aber wie kacke ist das denn bitte. Da muss man ja jedes Mal erst die Dinger abnehmen und dann das Headset. Zumal da noch mehr Kabel rumbaumeln und in den PC geführt werden müssen. Die fehlenden Kopfhörer waren DER Grund, weshalb ich damals nicht von der CV1 auf die S geupgradet habe. Die CV1 hatte die perfekte Ausdiolösung. 
Das Deluxe Audio Strap greift diese perfekt auf und ist noch besser.




> Mit Tweaks gleich gut, aber deutlich Leistungshungriger.
> Die Tweaks sind auch für die Rift/ Rift S anwendbar.


Du sprichst schon wieder von SuperSampling.
Ich spreche immer noch von Encoding-Resolution.
Setzt man bei beiden Headsets die native Auflösung ein, dann hat die Quest eine Auflösung von 2880x1600 und die RiftS eine Auflösung von 2560x1440. Mehr isses nicht. Da hilft kein SuperSampling.
Die RiftS hat dafür weniger Fliegengitter und 10% mehr Bildrate. Das ist ok.



> Lange Spielsessions nur mit Powerbank von entsprechender Kapazität und Leistung möglich (neuer Aufpreis). Sonst ist nach 3h Schluss.


Ich habe sowieso eine 20.000mAH-Powerbank. Die passt in die Hose mit dem Ding hat die Quest ne Akkulaufzeit von 12h oder so. Das Kabel führe ich ans hintere Ende des Deluxe Audio Straps und von dort aus in die hintere Hosentasche. Dabei wird die Quest auch auf 100% geladen.



> Auch Kabelgebunden wird der Akku entladen, wenn man die Quest benutzt!  USB 3.0 liefert Daten und grade genug Strom, um das Entladen  hinauszuzögern.


Nöp. Die Quest entlädt sich zwar langsam, das stimmt, aber sie hält sich im unteren Bereich von >20% geladen und bleibt dort stabil. Mir ist die Quest selbst nach Sessions von 5h noch nie leer gegangen.
Und ganz davon ab... man kann sowieso quasi jedes Spiel per VD streamen und dann die Powerbank benutzen, sprich unbegrenzt lange zocken.



> Der Teil mit der Verarbeitung ist Quatsch. Entschuldige bitte die harte Ausdrucksweise. Aber die Aussage ist schlicht und ergreifend FALSCH. Beide Headsets sind Oculus typisch sehr hochwertig verarbeitet. Man bekommt sehr viel für sein Geld!


Die RiftS ist ein Lenovo-Headset. Deshalb wird sie von Oculus auch so stiefmütterlich behandelt. Lediglich die Kameras, die Controller und die Software kommen von Oculus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Der Sound ist übrigens immer Mist^^ Und bevor du versuchst mit zu erklären, an welcher Stelle die Quest dir höherwertiger als die Rift S vorkommt: Kopfhalterung... ob Oculus da wohl bei der Quest sparen wollte?


Bei der Rift CV1 war der Sound bombastisch.
Ja die Kopfhalterung der Quest war ein Griff ins Klo.
Vermutlich war das Bugdet komplett erschöpft, bzw sie mussten es günstig halten.


----------



## Zubunapy (14. Juli 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Also da war ja jetzt mal einiges falsch. War aber wieder klar.
> Du hast halt die RiftS und versuchst sie zu verteidigen.
> Brauchst dir halt nur das Video in meinem Beitrag weiter oben ansehen und dann ist fast der ganze Beitrag zerlegt. Aber ich greife noch mal ein paar Sachen auf.



Da bin ich ja gespannt. Chalenge accepted  




deady1000 schrieb:


> Oculus sieht VR-Streaming offiziel noch nocht vor. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie aktuell an einem eigenen Dienst arbeiten, weil es einfach ein Killer-Feature ist. Das kommt zu 100%. Schwöre ich dir. Ich weiß nur nicht wann. Aber es kommt.



Japp. Beides absolut richtig. Offiziell ist es noch nicht drin. Aber es wird sicher kommen. Davon gehe ich auch aus.
Wusstest du, dass man am Anfang VD nicht über Sideload installieren musste sondern es direkt ging? Oculus hat einen Riegel vorgeschoben. Die wollten nicht, dass man die Quest wireless betreiben kann. Deswegen ist jetzt die sideload-Variante von Nöten. Deswegen spreche ich von "inoffiziell".




deady1000 schrieb:


> Ok, kann sein. Hast du denn die Quest noch?
> Irgendwie widersprichst du dir teilweise selbst und bei manchen Sachen hat man das Gefühl, dass du gar nicht weiß wovon genau du sprichst. Komme ich gleich zu.



Auf den Widerspruch bin ich gespannt. Ich besitze meine Quest noch und nutze sie sehr regelmäßig. Habe erst kürzlich mit der Rift S Phantom Covert Ops gestreamt und dann ein Testvideo zur Quest Version gemacht. Schon krass, was die Quest ohne PC leisten kann! Ich mag die Questversion sogar lieber als die PC-Fassung^^




deady1000 schrieb:


> Die RiftS hat ein LCD-Display, mit weniger Fliegengitter und die Auflösung ist standardmäßig auf 100% bzw 1.0.
> Ok.
> Die Quest hat ein OLED-Display, welches zwar erheblich mehr Auflösung hat, aber durch die Pixelanordnung mehr Fliegengitter bringt. Die standardmäßige Oculus-Link Encode-Resolution (nicht zu verwechseln mit Auflösung oder SuperSampling) beträgt ca 70% bzw 2016 Pixel in der Breite.
> Diese Auflösung entspricht dem Video-Stream, der an die Quest gesendet wird, also einfach nur das enkodierte Video vom gerenderten Bild. Diese Auflösung kann man von 2016 auf theoretisch >3000 stellen. Bei ~2900 ist die native Auflösung der Quest bereits überschritten. Analog zur RiftS wäre eine Auflösung von 2560 bereits ausreichend um eine höhere Auflösung zu übertragen.


Die Rift S hat nicht nur LCD sondern auch drei Subpixel. Dadurch vermindert sich der SDE enorm und die Farben werden satter (verglichen mit anderen LCDs). 



deady1000 schrieb:


> Bei der RiftS gibt es so eine Einstellung nicht, weil es dort rein über das SuperSampling funktioniert.


Ähm, ja. Auch das ist richtig. 




deady1000 schrieb:


> Wat?
> Stellst du die Encode-Resolution der Quest auf 2560 und SuperSampling auf 1.0, sowie die Auflösung/SuperSampling der RiftS auf 1.0, dann hast du exakt das gleiche Bild und die gleiche Rechenlast. Mit dem Unterschied, dass die Quest auch noch mehr Auflösung darstellen könnte (bis 2880), während die RiftS am Limit ihrer Displayauflösung angelang ist. Einzig der Fliegengitter-Effekt verbleibt bei der RiftS geringer, aber der hat nichts mit der Bildschärfe zu tun.
> Die Quest hat eine höhere Auflösung. Kann man frei konfigurieren Punkt.



Ja, man kann die Auflösung frei konfigurieren. Die gleiche bildschärfe erreicht man aber erst, wenn man die native Auflösung einstellt. FullHD auf einem WQHD Monitor sieht auch nicht genauso gut aus wie auf einem FullHD Monitor. Für die gleiche Bildschärfe, die man besonders in der Ferne bemerkt, braucht es die 2880 Bildpunkte in der Breite. Und die kosten mehr Leistung. Außerdem kostet auch die Kodierung des Bildes ein bisschen Leistung. Nicht viel und wird durch die 8Hz weniger Bildwiederholfrequenz kompensiert, aber hey! Es geht ums Prinzip  





deady1000 schrieb:


> Das Tracking ist 1:1 gleich.


 Nein, ist es nicht. Sieh dir die beiden Headsets mal genau an. Die Sensoren sind bei der Quest andere und sie sind komplett anders angeordnet! Das Tracking ist GLEICH GUT. Aber dadurch ist es nicht gleich!



deady1000 schrieb:


> Die obere Kamera hat null praktische Funktion.


Außer, dass sie Bewegungen über deinem Kopf trackt... Wie viel dieser Sensor bringt, erkennst du, wenn du die Rift S mit der Reverb G2 vergleichst. Die haben beide vorne und an den Seiten die gleiche Sensorenanordnung. Die Rift S hat oben einen mehr. Dadurch oben Tracking, G2 nicht. MRTV zeigt es.



deady1000 schrieb:


> Wurde überall getestet. Es gibt keine unterschiede im Tracking. Die fünfte Kamera ist nur Marketing, damit die Leute die RiftS nicht im Regal liegenlassen. Es gibt auch rein gar keinen Sinn warum ne Kamera über den Kopf gucken müsste. Wer das behauptet, der kennt VR nur aus der Theorie. Hat echt null praktische Relevanz. Die seitlich-oberen Kameras können alles abdecken - aber in der Praxis fummelt man NIE über dem Kopf rum. Das ist die unnatürlichste Bewegung die es gibt.



Der Sensor oben und der an der Seite sind beide nötig, um sich selbst über die Schulter zu greifen. Präzises Tracking beim Greifen einer Schulterwaffe. Also ich greife in VR sehr häufig nach hinten. Über meine Schulter. Half Life Alyx, Stormland, Into the Radius, Saints&Sinners... alles Spiele, in denen ich oft meine Hände oberhalb meiner Stirn habe. 





deady1000 schrieb:


> Macht null Sinn die Aussage.
> Du kannst bei beiden Headsets SuperSampling einstellen.
> Ich glaube du verstehst einfach nicht, dass man bei der Quest zwei Regler hat.



Ich glaube, du ignorierst den Fakt, dass ich beide Headsets habe... und noch drei weitere...



deady1000 schrieb:


> Encoding-Auflösung ist nicht das gleiche wie SuperSampling bzw Render-Auflösung.








deady1000 schrieb:


> Daran sieht man doch, dass du überhaupt nicht weißt wovon ich hier spreche.



Kompliment zurück.


deady1000 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Höhere Einstellungen brauchen mehr GPU-Leistung. Danke für die Bestätigung.




deady1000 schrieb:


> 17ms
> Wenn man es weiß, dann merkt man es.
> Aber siehe Video oben, ich spiele damit mittlerweile Onward kompetitiv online ohne Probleme.
> Im Multiplayer hab ich damit problemlos Top-Scores. Es gibt bei diesem Spiel keinen Grund mehr für mich  das Link-Kabel zu nutzen. Habe auch Half-Life:Alyx komplett kabellos gespielt. Das ist einfach viel geiler als am Kabel. Glaub es oder glaub es nicht.



Ich glaube dir! Ich habe deine Aussage nie angezweifelt. Ich sagte ganz direkt und unmissverständlich, dass es BEI MIR nicht so gut geht! Es gibt eben keine Garantie dafür, dass es BEI MIR genau so gut geht wie BEI DIR. Es gibt viele, bei denen alles wunderbar ist. Es gibt viele, denen durch das Delay schlecht wird. Wer von denen ist nun im Recht? Du?
Man braucht den richtigen Router mit dem richtigen WLAN und dem richtigen PC. Jede der drei Komponenten kann dir einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Bei mir tritt ein spürbares Delay auf. Ich habe es nicht gemessen. Ich verlasse mich nicht auf Zahlen. Ich schaue, wie es mir dabei geht. Und MIR geht es nicht gut beim Wireless-PC-Gaming. ICH spüre das Delay. 
Grade als VR-User, der offenbar viel Erfahrung und Wissen hat, welches ich dir nicht abspreche, solltest du doch wissen, dass man nicht von sich auf andere schließen kann! 




deady1000 schrieb:


> Oculus hat die RiftS komplett fallengelassen.
> Seit es die Quest gibt, bzw spätestens seit der Link-Beta, ist die RiftS für Oculus komplett gestorben. Die haben ja noch nichtmal die Mikrofon-Bugs behoben, die man in vielen Online-Lobbies hört - quasi das Erkennungszeichen für einen RiftS-User.


Was nur logisch ist! Oculus konzentriert sich auf die Quest, weil die die Zukunft darstellt. Die Quest 2, die noch einige Zeit in der Zukunft liegt, wird mit Sicherheit ein Index-Killer auf ganzer Linie! Ich rechne mit einer G2-ähnlichen Auflösung, Wirelesslösung ohne Router, optionales Cloudgaming, Tragekomfort einer Index und lupenreines und schnelles Fingertracking. Aufsetzen und intuitiv loslegen. Auch ein größeres FOV wird sicher dabei sein. Den Fehler, zwei Headsets zu entwickeln und Zeit zu verschwenden, wird Facebook nicht nochmal begehen. 




deady1000 schrieb:


> Joa, es ist ein Gag, stimmt schon. Im mobilen Modus kann man die Quest komplett ohne Controller steuern, auch eine Sprachsteuerung wird aktuell reingepatcht.



Sprachsteuerung finde ich auch richtig niedlich. Hat Potenzial! 
Die Steuerung der Quest ohne Controller funktioniert zwar, mit geht es aber doch noch geschmeidiger. Es wird noch etwas dauern, bis es wirklich gut läuft. Ich denke, die Sensoren sind der Flaschenhals. 



deady1000 schrieb:


> Das Fingertracking kann man in diversen Quest-Spielen nutzen, zB The Curious Tale of the Stolen Pets fuer Oculus Quest | Oculus



Hast du mal das verlinkte Spiel so gespielt? Ich habe es! Es ist eine Qual! Mit Controllern ist es ein geiles, niedliches und witziges Spiel. Ohne merkt man, dass Fingertracking noch lange nicht marktreif ist!





deady1000 schrieb:


> Ja wow, ich hab die Rift CV1 extra ersetzt, weil der Kabelsalat an den Wänden und von der Brille weg musste. Es hat das Zimmer optisch komplett entstellt, da bohre ich mir doch nicht so eine Konstruktion an die Decke.



Hilfe! Jemand bietet eine Lösung für ein Problem! Schnell! Ich muss mich darüber lustig machen!
Wie ich es hasse...




deady1000 schrieb:


> Ist richtig. Jeder soll seine Meinung haben.
> Ich habe für mich gesprochen. Komme von der Rift CV1, war ne geile Zeit, aber ich blicke nicht zurück.
> Die Zeiten des Kabels sind für mich vorbei.


Und das ist auch gut so! Die anderen Firmen dürfen gerne mitbekommen, dass sich die Quest geil verkauft und warum! Die Entwicklung MUSS in diese Richtung gehen. Nur ist sie für mich noch nicht so weit abgeschlossen, dass ich auf die guten Alternativen verzichten will. Die G2 ist jedenfalls vorbestellt.




deady1000 schrieb:


> Die RiftS ist unbequemer als ne Quest mit DAS



Für dich. Mein Kopf empfindet die Quest als sehr unbequem im Gesicht. Ich fand auch die Rift CV1 sehr unangenehm. Die Form drückt mich zu sehr. Jeder Kopf ist anders. Gäbe es die eine perfekte Form, würden alle so bauen.


deady1000 schrieb:


> und außerdem hat die RiftS keine Kopfhörer.Natürlich kann man sich externe Kopfhörer aufsetzen, aber wie kacke ist das denn bitte. Da muss man ja jedes Mal erst die Dinger abnehmen und dann das Headset. Zumal da noch mehr Kabel rumbaumeln und in den PC geführt werden müssen. Die fehlenden Kopfhörer waren DER Grund, weshalb ich damals nicht von der CV1 auf die S geupgradet habe. Die CV1 hatte die perfekte Ausdiolösung.
> Das Deluxe Audio Strap greift diese perfekt auf und ist noch besser.



Ich nutze schnurlose Kopfhörer. Ich hatte die der CV1 damals abmontiert, weil ich erstklassiven Sennheiser Sound gewohnt bin. Übrigens kann man bei Modicap auch Kopfhörer kaufen, die man an die Rift S montieren kann. Sennheiser. Wer modden will, kann nicht nur die Quest modden... Und der originale Sound der Quest ist ähnlich mies wie der der Rift S. Die nehmen sich nicht viel... Handysound eben.
PS: Das DAS gibt es heute nicht mehr! Bei Ebay, okay. Aber da zahlt man dann gerne drauf. Ist ja begehrt.





deady1000 schrieb:


> Du sprichst schon wieder von SuperSampling.
> Ich spreche immer noch von Encoding-Resolution.



Tut mir leid. Ich habe dich beim tippen nicht gehört, sonst hätte ich es gerne korrigiert. Aber wie dein Screenshot belegt, kostet auch die Encoding-Resolution Leistung. Von daher...



deady1000 schrieb:


> Setzt man bei beiden Headsets die native Auflösung ein, dann hat die Quest eine Auflösung von 2880x1600 und die RiftS eine Auflösung von 2560x1440. Mehr isses nicht. Da hilft kein SuperSampling.
> Die RiftS hat dafür weniger Fliegengitter und 10% mehr Bildrate. Das ist ok.



Und das bessere Bild, ob du es glauben magst oder nicht^^ Wäre das Bild der Rift S nicht so viel schöner (außer bei sehr dunklen Spielen), dann hätte ich sie schon längst gewinnbringend verkauft! 200€ für Modicap gegen 450€ für die Rift S. Da käme ich doch mit Modicap günstiger bei weg. Und dennoch widerspreche ich jedem, der behauptet, das Bild der Quest wäre bei gleicher Rechenlast gleichwertig schick. Wieso wohl? Vielleicht, weil ich es so empfinde? 




deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe sowieso eine 20.000mAH-Powerbank. Die passt in die Hose mit dem Ding hat die Quest ne Akkulaufzeit von 12h oder so. Das Kabel führe ich ans hintere Ende des Deluxe Audio Straps und von dort aus in die hintere Hosentasche. Dabei wird die Quest auch auf 100% geladen.


Gute Lösung. Ich habe meine Powerbank einfach an die Quest gebunden. Wort wörtlich^^ 




deady1000 schrieb:


> Nöp. Die Quest entlädt sich zwar langsam, das stimmt, aber sie hält sich im unteren Bereich von >20% geladen und bleibt dort stabil. Mir ist die Quest selbst nach Sessions von 5h noch nie leer gegangen.
> Und ganz davon ab... man kann sowieso quasi jedes Spiel per VD streamen und dann die Powerbank benutzen, sprich unbegrenzt lange zocken.



Wenn das heimische Netzwerk mitspielt. Aber ja. Im Prinzip kann man das so machen. Wenn man eine Powerbank hat, die den Spezifikationen entspricht. Ansonsten muss man sich eine besorgen... 
Dass die Quest bei 20% stehen bleibt, wusste ich nicht. Wenn das stimmt... eigenartig aber okay. Wieso ist mir dann die Quest im laufenden Betrieb ausgegangen mit dem "Akku leer" - Symbol? War doof. War mitten in einer Quest -.- 




deady1000 schrieb:


> Die RiftS ist ein Lenovo-Headset. Deshalb wird sie von Oculus auch so stiefmütterlich behandelt. Lediglich die Kameras, die Controller und die Software kommen von Oculus.



Und, weil die Quest die Zukunft ist.




deady1000 schrieb:


> Bei der Rift CV1 war der Sound bombastisch.
> Ja die Kopfhalterung der Quest war ein Griff ins Klo.
> Vermutlich war das Bugdet komplett erschöpft, bzw sie mussten es günstig halten.



Wenn man unter 500€ bleiben will und nicht zu viel Verlust machen, dann muss man irgendwo sparen. Sound war eine gute Option, die Halterung ebenso. Bei der Rift S verstehe ich es jedoch weniger. So viel kann der Halostrap nicht kosten, dass es die Unkosten der Hardware einer Quest aufwiegt. Ich denke, man wollte die Quest pushen und sie nicht zu sehr gegen eine Rift S abstinken lassen.


----------



## deady1000 (14. Juli 2020)

Ich denke wir sind gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt und wir verstehen einander schon.

Nur nochmal zum Verständnis, hattest du jetzt eigentlich das Deluxe Audio Strap oder nicht? Du hast geschrieben, dass die Quest im Gesicht drückt und das ist auch richtig, aber nicht mehr mit dem DAS. (Und es ist sehr wohl lieferbar. Man muss es eben auf Vive.com bestellen. Es war mal von ca November bis März ausverkauft, ist aber seitdem wieder zu haben. Aktuell ist es lieferbar.)
Und bezüglich des Trackings, meinte ich auch lediglich, dass sie gleich gut sind, die Konfiguration mag sehr abweichen, aber in der Praxis gibt es keine spielerischen Unterschiede.
Warum dir die Quest beim Betrieb ausgegangen ist? Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht nicht genug Saft am USB-Port? Kabel mit zu hohem Widerstan? Bei mir gibt's diesbezüglich keine Probleme. 
(Habe ein 8m Kabel: 3m USB-C, 5m aktive Verlängerung.) 

Einigen wir uns darauf, dass beide Headsets gut sind und es für beide gute Kaufargumente gibt.
Im Kabel-Betrieb ist die RiftS sicherlich das Headset, welches man bevorzugen sollte, das ist schon klar.

Ich finde das Wireless-Streaming nur einfach super und für mich ist das ein bombastisches Feature, welches die Quest am Markt aktuell einzigartig macht.
(Diese Adapter-Kits bei Vive/Rift/etc mal ausgenommen, weil die 400€ kosten und kompliziert zu konfigurieren sind, während VD relativ idiotensicher und günstig ist - wenn die Hardware passt.)


----------



## Zubunapy (14. Juli 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sind gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt und wir verstehen einander schon.
> 
> Nur nochmal zum Verständnis, hattest du jetzt eigentlich das Deluxe Audio Strap oder nicht? Du hast geschrieben, dass die Quest im Gesicht drückt und das ist auch richtig, aber nicht mehr mit dem DAS. (Und es ist sehr wohl lieferbar. Man muss es eben auf Vive.com bestellen. Es war mal von ca November bis März ausverkauft, ist aber seitdem wieder zu haben. Aktuell ist es lieferbar.)



Echt? Ist es wieder lieferbar? Ich schau mal nach. Wäre ja SUPER!! Es sieht gut aus. Cool. Haben sie endlich Wort gehalten und es wieder ins Portfolio aufgenommen. 
Ich selbst hatte tatsächlich noch nicht die gemoddete Version. DAS war nicht lieferbar und Modicap war mir zu teuer. Mal schauen, ob ich die Quest nochmal modde. Weiß ich noch nicht. Aber eines weiß ich so schon: Mein Gesicht passt nicht in die Quest. Schon beim ranhalten drückt es. Ich nutze sie dennoch^^



deady1000 schrieb:


> Und bezüglich des Trackings, meinte ich auch lediglich, dass sie gleich gut sind, die Konfiguration mag sehr abweichen, aber in der Praxis gibt es keine spielerischen Unterschiede.
> Warum dir die Quest beim Betrieb ausgegangen ist? Keine Ahnung. Vielleicht nicht genug Saft am USB-Port? Kabel mit zu hohem Widerstan? Bei mir gibt's diesbezüglich keine Probleme.
> (Habe ein 8m Kabel: 3m USB-C, 5m aktive Verlängerung.)



Ich nutze 12m (10m aktive Verlängerung) und einen USB 3.1 Anschluss. Könnte natürlich sein, dass das das Problem ist^^



deady1000 schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns darauf, dass beide Headsets gut sind und es für beide gute Kaufargumente gibt.
> Im Kabel-Betrieb ist die RiftS sicherlich das Headset, welches man bevorzugen sollte, das ist schon klar.



Das definitiv^^ Auch als reines PCVR-Headset würde ich immer die Rift S empfehlen, wenn das Gesicht und der Augenabstand passen. Aber vorher sollte man es anprobieren.

I





deady1000 schrieb:


> ch finde das Wireless-Streaming nur einfach super und für mich ist das ein bombastisches Feature, welches die Quest am Markt aktuell einzigartig macht.
> (Diese Adapter-Kits bei Vive/Rift/etc mal ausgenommen, weil die 400€ kosten und kompliziert zu konfigurieren sind, während VD relativ idiotensicher und günstig ist - wenn die Hardware passt.)



Vive hat den Vorteil, dass dieses Teil immer funktioniert und nicht vom Router abhängig ist. Außerdem ist es annähernd latenzfrei. 
Ich denke, die Quest 2 kommt mit einem ähnlichen Kit daher. Alles andere würde mich arg wundern.


----------



## jObLeSS3009 (15. Juli 2020)

Mal eine Frage vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere noch dran erinnern. Hatte meine Rift S verkauft und nun eine HP Reverb. Das mit MSI i7700 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher und ner Gtx 1070 mit 8 GB. Funktioniert gut soweit Bild ist schärfer erst recht mit SS. Was nicht so gefällt gegenüber der Rift S das starre Kabel und die Ränder links und rechts wenn man die Brille auf hat. Auch da ich Brillenträger bin ist es enger als bei der Rift S. Aber alles in allem besser. Meine eigentliche Frage. Bei der Reverb ist das 4m Kabel und ein 60cm Kabel mit dabei. Spiele vorwiegend im Sitzen wie kann ich das 60cm Kabel verlängern denn es gibt auch eine 1m Variante aber dieses Kabel ist nirgends zu bekommen. Vielleicht kann mir ein Reverb Besitzer weiter helfen was man alternativ für ein Kabel nutzen kann als Verlängerung ohne Einbußen des Bildes etc. Vielen lieben Dank schon mal!!!!


----------



## Hornissentreiber (26. Juli 2020)

deady1000 schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben, dass die Quest im Gesicht  drückt und das ist auch richtig, aber nicht mehr mit dem DAS. (Und es  ist sehr wohl lieferbar. Man muss es eben auf Vive.com bestellen. Es war  mal von ca November bis März ausverkauft, ist aber seitdem wieder zu  haben. Aktuell ist es lieferbar.)





Zubunapy schrieb:


> Echt? Ist es wieder lieferbar? Ich schau mal nach. Wäre ja SUPER!! Es sieht gut aus. Cool. Haben sie endlich Wort gehalten und es wieder ins Portfolio aufgenommen.
> Ich selbst hatte tatsächlich noch nicht die gemoddete Version. DAS war nicht lieferbar und Modicap war mir zu teuer. Mal schauen, ob ich die Quest nochmal modde. Weiß ich noch nicht. Aber eines weiß ich so schon: Mein Gesicht passt nicht in die Quest. Schon beim ranhalten drückt es. Ich nutze sie dennoch^^



Ich kann zu den Themen DAS und Wireless mit der Quest ein paar Erfahrungen ergänzen:
 Ich habe das DAS im April bestellt, soweit ich mich erinnere. Es war ganz plötzlich wieder lieferbar. Aber auch mit dem DAS sitzt die Quest nicht wirklich gut für mich. Mir geht es wie Zubunapy, das Polster der Quest passt nicht wirklich gut zu meinem Gesicht. Als ich das DAS dran hatte, war das für mich ziemlich ernüchternd. Ich  kann nicht behaupten, dass die Quest damit bei mir nicht drücken würde.  Unterm Strich bleibt für mich nur der bessere Sound, den das DAS bietet. Ich habe dann auch für das DAS die gleiche Lösung angewandt, wie für das alte Kopfband, siehe unten.

Die Lösung dieses Problem ist ganz einfach, dass die Quest kaum Druck auf das Gesicht ausüben darf. Und dafür braucht man gar nicht das DAS. Ich habe es behalten, weil ich auf das ganze Rücksendegedöns keine Lust hatte und weil die Kopfhörer so schön bequem mit der Quest aufgesetzt werden können. Die Bequemlichkeit des originalen Kopfbandes lässt sich ganz einfach durch einen an der Rückseite angebrachten Akku verbessern. Diese Idee ist nicht neu, bringt aber bei mir den entscheidenden Unterschied. Es muss ein ordentlich dicker Akku sein, so zwischen 400 und 500 g schwer. Wenn der hinten dran hängt, balanciert er die Kopflastigkeit, die die Quest auch mit DAS noch immer hat, perfekt aus. Nichts drückt mehr und obendrein steigere ich die Laufzeit im Wireless-Betrieb um mehrere Stunden. 

Wie gesagt: diese Lösung habe ich schon für das originale Kopfband angewandt und hätte die Mod von der Bequemlichkeit her gar nicht mehr gebraucht. Ich hatte Anfangs noch die alte Rift und habe sie vor dem Verkauf noch einmal aufgesetzt um die Funktionsfähigkeit zu testen. Meine Fresse, die ist im Vergleich mit der Quest plus externem Akku aber mal leicht! Doch kaum habe ich die viel schwerere Quest plus Akku auf dem Schädel, merke ich wegen der guten Balance nichts mehr von dem Gewicht. Quest plus Akku plus DAS plus Verkabelung für den Akku dürften mehr als 1 kg wiegen, aber auf dem Kopf spüre ich das so gut wie gar nicht.

Der schlechte Sound der Quest lässt sich sehr billig mit den Koss KSC75 aufwerten. Die Dinger wiegen praktisch nichts, werden separat an die Ohrmuscheln gehängt (kein Problem mit Brille) und klingen praktisch ebenso gut wie die Kopfhörer der DAS. Ich war richtig enttäuscht vom Sound der DAS-Kopfhörer, weil ich erwartet hatte, dass die nochmal deutlich besser als die KSC75 klingen würden, aber Pustekuchen. Bleibt als Vorteil also nur, dass die Koss-Kopfhörer nicht so bequem am Kopfband angebracht sind, aber auch das lässt sich durch Teile aus dem 3D-Drucker beheben. 

Zum Wireless-Betrieb kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mich dran gewöhnt habe. Sowohl an die Latenz als auch an das fehlende Kabel. Die Leute empfinden Latenzen ja subjektiv sehr unterschiedlich. Der Eine kommt damit klar, der Andere findet das unerträglich. Ich komme damit klar und habe neulich, als ich spaßeshalber mal mit Oculus Link gespielt habe, das Kabel wiederum als unerträglich empfunden. Für mich gibt es aus dem Wireless-Betrieb vermutlich keinen Weg zurück, nachdem ich mich dran gewöhnt habe. 

Noch eine Erkenntnis zur Hardware. Ich verwende die Fritz!Box 6490 Cable und habe wie gesagt eine für mich akzeptable Latenz in Kombination mit einer Core i7-8700k und einer GTX 1080ti. Seit Kurzem werkelt ein Ryzen 3700X in meinem Rechner (lange Geschichte) mit gefühlt gleicher Latenz (nicht überprüft). Jetzt kommts: Vor einigen Wochen habe ich eine Fritz!Box 6660 Cable gekauft, weil ich einen 1GBit-Anschluss buchen wollte und meine alte Box nur 500 MBit schafft. Die 6660 Cable ist, soweit ich weiß, die neueste oder zumindest eine der neuesten und damit modernsten Geräte von AVM. Da kann nichts schiefgehen - dachte ich. Nachdem die neue Box im Heimnetz eingebunden war, wagte ich das erste Wireless-Spielchen mit der Quest und das war ein wahrer WTF-Moment. Der Videostream ruckelte alle ein, zwei Minuten wie Sau, soll heißen, es kam zu Framedrops. Ich habe dann nochmal alles genau überprüft, auch dass Videostream von der Box priorisiert wird, es blieb dabei. Das verdammte Ding produziert auf der Quest heftige Framedrops. Adieu, 1GBit-Leitung, winke-winke Fritz!Box 6660, hallo, du gute, alte 6490. Jetzt surfe ich mit "nur" 500 MBit und genieße weiterhin die kabellose Freiheit.


----------



## deady1000 (28. Juli 2020)

Îch nutze die FRITZ!Box 7560. Die hat 5Ghz mit 867Mbps und die Quest schafft auch genau 867Mbps nach Prozessor-Spezifikation. Sie steht im gleichen Zimmer. Also alles wunderbar.

Meine Latenz beträgt über VD ca 17-21ms, also fast nicht spürbar. Keine Lags oder Ruckler feststellbar. Spiele mittlerweile sogar problemlos kompetitive Onlineshooter darüber und erreiche sehr gute Ergebnisse. Gefühlt macht man die minimale Latenz durch die Kabellosigkeit wieder wett, weil man sich im Gegensatz zu den Mitspielern nicht um das Kabel kümmern muss und sich völlig frei drehen kann und sich auf's Schießen konzentrieren kann.

Irgendwann wird sicherlich mal auf eine modernere FRITZ!Box gesetzt, aber das Upgrade mache ich erst später. Läuft ja aktuell alles sehr gut. Jetzt steht erstmal eine neue Grafikkarte an mit deutlich mehr Leistung und vor allem auch Encoding-Leistung für die Quest. 



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Ich komme damit klar und habe neulich,  als ich spaßeshalber mal mit Oculus Link gespielt habe, das Kabel  wiederum als unerträglich empfunden. Für mich gibt es aus dem  Wireless-Betrieb vermutlich keinen Weg zurück, nachdem ich mich dran  gewöhnt habe.


Kann ich komplett nachvollziehen.
Für mich gibt es wahrscheinlich auch keinen Weg mehr zurück.
Wenn man einmal ohne Leine gezockt hat, will man frei bleiben.


----------



## Gabbyjay (14. September 2020)

@Torsten:
Hast nicht Du kürzlich in einem Deiner Beiträge so eine wunderschöne Zusammenstellung mit den Vor- und Nachteilen der erhältlichen Brillen gepostet?
Kann es nur nicht mehr finden, kannst Du mir das nochmal verlinken? thx.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. September 2020)

Ich kann mich spontan nicht daran erinnern. Vielleicht war es jemand anderes als Antwort auf meine Posts oder umgekehrt? Wahnsinnig viel habe ich zu VR nicht gepostet, wenn es innerhalb des letzten Jahres war, solltest du es also wiederfinden können:
_Edit: Scheinbar werden Suchen in der neuen Forensoftware nicht gespeichert/lassen sich von niemand anderem aufrufen. Also bitte einmal manuell nach Beiträgen "erstellt von" "PCGH_Torsten" in "Virtual und Augmented Reality" inkl. Unterforen suchen. Wenn ich nach Datum sortieren lasse, reicht Seite 1 der Ergebnisse schon bis Anfang 2018 zurück._


----------

